# DoMyOwn vs DoMyOwnLawn - Should I be concerned??



## lobitz68 (Mar 21, 2019)

So I was watching one of the the Lawn and Pest Ginja's videos on YouTube and wanted to check out a product he linked. The website it took me to was DoMyOwnLawn.com and I didn't notice until recently... Has anyone ordered from this site with success? I noticed there are no reviews and the similarity between that and the site I thought I was going to have me worried. I did get tracking info from them, but it has been 2 days and it still says the USPS is waiting for the package. PLEASE tell me someone has used this site before with success.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

A bit sloppy on the website but it looks like the domain was registered 3 years before domyown.com so kind of odd.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## lobitz68 (Mar 21, 2019)

It appears *something *has shipped... we will see what it is on Saturday. They have only taken out the money I authorized so far as well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

lobitz68 said:


> It appears *something *has shipped... we will see what it is on Saturday. They have only taken out the money I authorized so far as well. Fingers crossed.


As long as you used a CC, you probably should be covered regardless. Debit might be iffy.


----------

